

News of Bin Laden's death causes highest tweet rate ever - adebelov
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/02/bin-laden-announcement-twitter-traffic-spikes-higher-than-the-super-bowl/

======
robertk
This is interesting, but I am struggling to accept it as being a useful Hacker
News post, because it provides trivia neither useful nor lasting.

